# Turkey Fan/Wing Mount



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 1, 2009)

I did this mount for a friend this last month and just thought id show it to you guys.  i liked the way it turned out as did he.  The bird had an 11 inch beard, 1.5 inch spurs, and it was the guys first turkey and all by himself...he was happy to say the least...oh and it was a grady county bird


----------



## jason bales (Jun 1, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Hoss (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks real good.

Hoss


----------



## Elite1 (Jun 3, 2009)

VERY nice!!


----------



## boparks (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the look. I'm doing Mary's first bird similar to this .

Nice clean job.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jun 4, 2009)

wow, that is sweet. Great job!!!


----------



## hunt4bone (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks very good, i think i may try that mount on one !!!! Good job!!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks guys...appreciate all the good feedback.  i will tell ya tho you can save a good chunk of money by buying a regular tail fan and attaching the wings to it than buying the one that has wing attachment system.  the reason i say that is that the wing attachment consists of 2 strips of cardboard and cost extra 15 bucks


----------



## Panhandler80 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey, can any of you guys give a tip or two on prepping the wings?

I can't find a whole lot of info on it?  I'm going to do this with my next bird.  My plan now is to split the skin open and remove all fat / meat, but leave bones in and then just borax.

Will that work, or do I need to Lutan F / soak in differn things, etc?

Thanks, 

PH80


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Mar 29, 2012)

That is a cool mount


----------



## kedo (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice!!! Hopefully I will get the same thing when I go the st time next week!!!!!


----------



## secondseason (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 31, 2012)

looks awesome, great job!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 31, 2012)

Panhandler80 said:


> Hey, can any of you guys give a tip or two on prepping the wings?
> 
> I can't find a whole lot of info on it?  I'm going to do this with my next bird.  My plan now is to split the skin open and remove all fat / meat, but leave bones in and then just borax.
> 
> ...



Invert the wings to the last joint then you can either cut along the last bone to remove the last bit of meat, treat with puffed borax, and sew back up, or once you have inverted past the last joint you can inject along the last bone with Preserve it or Balmex.  There is not much meat in that last section but you must do one or the other.  Preferrably the first.  Flesh, wash, degrease, and treat all skin and bone with puffed borax.  As with any mount the cleaner the better!  Always drill the tendons out of the legs too then inject the feet with masters blend to prevent shrinkage.  I hope this helps. If I can help with anything else let me know.


----------



## RWilk (Apr 1, 2012)

Beautiful mount


----------

